# NO Pet Store Puppies - Take The PLEDGE



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I know most do not support the SPCA but this is one time I believe we should. *Take the pledge to not buy or support pet shops that sell puppies.* I did! :thumb:

End Puppies for Sale at Pet Shops | Don't Buy a Puppy at Pet Stores | Take the Pledge | Nopetstorepuppies.com


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't support most pet stores period. The one store I go to on a rare basics has no animals of any kind. Switching to raw has made me depend on them a whole lot less.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I took the pledge, oh, say, 40 years ago 

by the way, MAYBE the tide is turning a little bit. This is an interesting article that just came out - a pet store owner switched to rescue dogs. Apparently puppy mill dogs were not financially feasible and public opinion probably made a different also.



> A New Hampshire pet shop has shifted from selling pets supplied by breeders to saving pets in need of homes.
> 
> Judy Blackington, co-owner of Discount Pets in Salem, decided to stop selling dogs at the end of February.
> 
> ...



Pet store turns to adoptions | ohmidog!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> I took the pledge, oh, say, 40 years ago
> 
> by the way, MAYBE the tide is turning a little bit. This is an interesting article that just came out - a pet store owner switched to rescue dogs. Apparently puppy mill dogs were not financially feasible and public opinion probably made a different also.
> 
> ...


If they keep the prices down and the dogs health good I would be interested in checking it out. They might even be able to get some discounts on taxes since they are doing such a great service. 

It cost money to house and properly feed all of those dogs. I'd be expecting around 400-700 a dog which is much cheaper than the pet stores and your not supporting the puppy mills.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Back in 1986 I got a pet store puppy. A little terrier mix for 29.99. We did go to the shelters but I ended up falling in love with this puppy. The next 16 years of my life changed allot and she was always there for me. Best dang pup ever! Would I do it again, never in a million years. Toshi was a wonderful little dog but all I have learn since then I would not, could not ever purchase a dog from a store again. 

BTW she also ate Cycle dogs food bawhhahaha... ah well live and learn.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't shop anywhere that sells cats and dogs... but thats really easy here as I have not seen a place in a long while that does!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

The only place we have around here that I know of is Farmland. They keep puppies in cages half the size of the ones you see in most pet stores. There are often two or three puppies per cage. The large breed puppies are kept in big plastic storage bins pushed under the shelves holding the other cages. If you want to see a puppy you pull one of the bins out. No lids, at least. It is horrible. 

I took the pledge many years ago as well. I will admit that a few years ago I almost walked out of a pet store with a great dane puppy but knew that, with the puppy being from a pet store in addition to being a large breed... Well, I knew things would not end well.

I think the part that gets people is leaving the puppies there. I felt terrible leaving that puppy at the store even though I knew I was doing the right thing. I always wonder what happened to that puppy. I will be glad to see the day when the sale of puppies in pet stores either becomes unprofitable or illegal.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I have never and will never buy a dog from a pet store. I don't know any around here that carry puppies anyway


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> The only place we have around here that I know of is Farmland. They keep puppies in cages half the size of the ones you see in most pet stores. There are often two or three puppies per cage. The large breed puppies are kept in big plastic storage bins pushed under the shelves holding the other cages. If you want to see a puppy you pull one of the bins out. No lids, at least. It is horrible.
> 
> I took the pledge many years ago as well. I will admit that a few years ago I almost walked out of a pet store with a great dane puppy but knew that, with the puppy being from a pet store in addition to being a large breed... Well, I knew things would not end well.
> 
> I think the part that gets people is leaving the puppies there. I felt terrible leaving that puppy at the store even though I knew I was doing the right thing. I always wonder what happened to that puppy. I will be glad to see the day when the sale of puppies in pet stores either becomes unprofitable or illegal.


yes, there are so many emotions involved sometimes people just can't resist even though they know better. I remember as a child and teenager looking at puppies in the mall and they just tore at my heartstrings but even way back then I knew there was something wrong about selling dogs like winter coats in a store window. I did not know about the horrible conditions they came from.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

no worries here.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I have to say that I do love the pet store I work at for this reason alone. 

They are 100% against selling. They were doing rescues on their own, now they work with rescues and have adoption events. They are also one of the few chains of pet stores trying to push for no pet stores being able to buy/sell dogs/cats and stop puppy mills.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have to say, since switching to raw, I don't really need to go to a pet store anymore. The bones are a great chew and toy. For inside toys, I am turning to my sewing machine. They are the ugliest creations ever ( I am NOT Suzie Homemaker) but the dogs haven't complained yet. I can make whatever for very cheap and when they destroy it, I am totally fine with it. 

There is a franchise called Petland I used to work at. I have made some posts before about them. They have devoted a couple of cage spaces to shelter dogs which is great. However, they STILL sell puppy mill puppies. Since the mill puppies are generally smaller, younger and cuter, the shelter dogs don't get much attention (based only on the few times I visited the one store i worked at).

Every time you buy something from a store, its like you are voting for that product and that store. The more you vote, the more the business and the product will be around. We can all make a change. I will not buy from a store that sells puppies, even if things were dirt cheap.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, Petland is one of the worst for selling puppy mill dogs. 

I do have qualms about buying from PetSmart. They sell birds. Where were those birds bred? Do we even bother to ask? Maybe they sell them because no one cares if there is some kind of bird mill out there.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

There IS a bird mill. A few. I have seen horrible videos of how baby birds are treated. Workers are always in a time crunch. You can NOT rush feeding baby birds, its horrible. Crop burns, improper feeding techniques. DISGUSTING. The parakeets are luckily NOT handfed but still crowded and end up unsocialized. I used to order and feed baby birds at Petco so I looked into it. Terrible. Go to a breeder if you want a bird. Just like dogs they will be happier and healthier. 


And my last post reminded me to order squeakers so I did. Heehee. I see a toy making marathon in my future.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I guess....I took the pledge all my life since I never participated/bought/supported a pet store selling puppies in any kind of form or fashion. I did make the pledge since it is being sent out to pet stores showing the amount of people participating...anything that shows the possibility of hurting their wallets/profits or helps open their eyes.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

there was a pet store in philadelphia. it was at the king of prussia mall...and anytime i went....i had to walk right past.

to me, i WAS rescuing them.

that's how i ended up with ten dogs....

so i end up buying dogs from people who are about to throw them away....sigh.

fast forward, even now, when we go to the shelters....we find dogs we can't have or can't handle or or or....much as i love pittie mixes, they're too big for me....at this stage in my life. the little ones are taken. the huge ones i can't have here. so i read ads on petfinder or kjijji or whatever that stupid spelling website is...and i read the words carefully....and then i call them.

the ones who are about to take their dogs to the shelter are the ones i get...

and, i've found that the shelter dogs are just as much money as the ones i buy...

bubba was my last rescue....he was the one who was kept in a garage, cabled to a crate, with a bleached anus. they couldn't keep him because someone lost a job...as if this dog ate oh so much. 

i don't justify what i do....i'm going to pay out the nose one way or another....he's had three surgeries to fix his breathing and his eyes...so i've paid.....

but no more pet store dogs for me....i don't even think there are any around us.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Great thread frogdog


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I bought a kitten 17 years ago from a pet store. I was in there for other things and noticed him because the other kittens were clamoring for attention and he was huddled in the corner shivering and about half the size of the others. When I picked him up he was like a flying spider jumping out of my hands. I bought him because I knew if I didn't his chances weren't good. It took him several months to trust me but one day I woke up to him purring so hard he was drooling next to me and he was my special little guy for the next 14 years. When he loved someone, it was with every cell in his body.

We have a great indie chain here called Centinela Feed and Supply that doesn't sell any pets at all, including fish and birds. They host adoption events, costume contests, ice cream socials and tasting events for new indie treat makers. If you live in Southern California, you really should give them your business instead of the big chains


----------

